# Bloated - Change Brown Bread For Brown Rice?



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi all,

Just another quickie, I've got the loob...

But seriously  , I suffer with being bloated most of the day and since my chest is my most lacking part, Its making it look worse!

My diet consists of 6 pieces of brown bread a day (basically sandwiches with tuna/chicken/eggs thrown on)... not just this, but this is all I'm concerned about right now. I think the Gluten in the bread could be causing it and I have other side effects as bad gas and stomach pains which I read is all side effects.

Would I be right in saying that Brown Rice is Gluten free? I'm thinking of replacing my bread intake with brown rice and just throwing it in tuppaware.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

:gun_bandana: Bread


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> :gun_bandana: Bread


Pretty much says it all doesn't it lol.

I'll remove it from my diet and see how I get on. I'm sure the Mrs will appreciate my efforts, the poor sod has been having the essence of **** lingering around for weeks with me eating bread. Half the blame has been put on the baby & mutt anyhow :tongue:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Why don't you just cut it down a little?


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Bread is still bread no matter how brown it is. I'm guilty of it too, should be spuds & rice etc & NO bread.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

OJay said:


> Why don't you just cut it down a little?


I have done for the last few days to 2 a day and still having the same results. Its unfortunate since its so convenient too! Never mind. Gives me reason to actually use the tuppaware I bought before I started training last month


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Milzeh said:


> Bread is still bread no matter how brown it is. I'm guilty of it too, should be spuds & rice etc & NO bread.


I'll be going down this route mate. Being a newbie I thought to a certain degree everything brown was good, sadly that isn't the case.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Riddar said:


> I have done for the last few days to 2 a day and still having the same results. Its unfortunate since its so convenient too! Never mind. Gives me reason to actually use the tuppaware I bought before I started training last month


brown rice can be quite hard on the digestion too.

Your really do well in rotating your carb sources.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Oats are great carbs source but you can't live off porridge be a it boring.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Milzeh said:


> Oats are great carbs source but you can't live off porridge be a it boring.


Oats have gluten in then

I dieted last show and had 4 slices of bread a day until 2 days out. I'd suggest looking at the rest of your diet to see the bloat reasons


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bread serves no purpose in any diet IMO...


----------



## jowniofownio212 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have the same think pal.

Im bloated all day apart from when I wake up. I do eat a lot of bread also (4-6 slices per day) because its easy for work etc. I hate rice with a passion! so hardlt ever eat that. Have been eating more potatos inclueding sweet potatos which are ok but getting bored of them.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What about rice cakes? Ryvita? Oat cakes?


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Oats have Gluten also? Nooooooo

Just did a quick google search and it came up with this:

"According to the website of Freedom Foods, who make 'wheat free oats':

"...all oats do contain gluten, but it's not that simple. See, oats naturally contain a type of gluten called Avenin that is different to the type of gluten you find in wheat, rye, barley and triticale.

Now if you talk to the Coeliac Society of Australia, they say about 4 in 5 people with Coeliac Disease can tolerate oats."

Hopefully since it has a low effect rate, It won't bother me. I'll find out the rest of this week when I just cut the bread and take it from there.

I'll try your suggestions OJay, appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Gluten is in a lot of things though. If you have a serious problem with gluten, you need to look really carefully at labels. Even things like malt vinegar, oxo, crisps (if you eat them) etc. Salads are easy for work so I can include meat, eggs, nuts, tuna etc. I like things like pesto with my chicken. you can eat lentils instead of rice for a change. And there's gluten free pasta (personally I hate this - IMO it tastes grim and so I don't eat it). If you're desperate for bread, there's very few brands that taste good and the consistency for sandwiches is poor - the rolls are better. I have a breadmaker now and if I really need bread, I make a gf loaf.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

I suffer from IBS but only mildly so I'm by no needs desperate to cut gluten out all together. But if I can replace it from my diet with decent alternatives then I will do without hesitation. I'll have to try out the gluten free pasta since the Mrs is a bugger for making pasta bakes... yum yum.

Cheers for your input Crystal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

You're welcome.

The pasta will be slightly better in a bake. Lasagne sheets are available too. It's pricey at the supermarket but if you have a good gp, they can prescribe for you which can work out cheaper.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Crystalpippa said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> The pasta will be slightly better in a bake. Lasagne sheets are available too. It's pricey at the supermarket but if you have a good gp, they can prescribe for you which can work out cheaper.


Yeah just checked ASDA online... is pricey. I'll see what the GP says, no harm in asking. If she says no... :2guns:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

More importantly what is your dairy intake..


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

MXD said:


> More importantly what is your dairy intake..


I do drink about 1500ml of milk a day... I've got a feeling your about to tell me this won't help matters either lol :crying:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

1.5 litre of milk a day, surely thats more of a concern then your bread intake


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Have you seen a dietician about your IBS? If not, get your GP to refer you. Dairy could be your problem but obviously only limit one food type at a time so you can establish what's causing the problem. It could be both though


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

baggsy said:


> 1.5 litre of milk a day, surely thats more of a concern then your bread intake


I'm not that clued up on it at all mate as you are probably aware. It just seems to cause discomfort every time I eat bread. I don't know, will figure something out.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Crystalpippa said:


> Have you seen a dietician about your IBS? If not, get your GP to refer you. Dairy could be your problem but obviously only limit one food type at a time so you can establish what's causing the problem. It could be both though


Yeah I'll be doing that for sure. I've got a feeling it is the bread though since when I was eating other foods before I started training, I always had plenty of milk and don't remember having this problem. I'll just cut out the bread for now, give it a week, still got the problem I'll remove the milk and so on until I find out what is causing my little issue.

Cheers for the help all. Appreciated.


----------

